# New to Motorhomes



## 103274 (Mar 5, 2007)

We've had tourers for years, but going motorhome soon. Two questions today:
1. We've seen a 2004 Avondale Seascape. Looks good. Any experiences good or bad?
2. I'm used to haggling when buying a car, but how successful is it when buying second hand at a medium size motorhome dealer? What sort of percentage should you expect to get knocked off for no part exchange/cash deal?
Many thanks.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

hi Gloucestergeoff, and welcome to MHF.
Don't know anything about the Avondale except that they are supposed to be a prestige marque.
As for haggling with cash in hand deal, definitely. At least 10/15% percent off windscreen price, maybe more, plus a few accessories thrown in.
Whatever you come up with, enjoy it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Geoff

Q1 - No Experience
Q2 - Haggle away, it is a buyers market, I would suggest at least £2k on every £15k.

Good Luck 
Bill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Haven't Avondale stopped making motorhomes after a brief foray into the market? If you ever need specific Avondale parts there maybe problems?

pedee


----------



## 103274 (Mar 5, 2007)

Many thanks to pedee, saluti and Bill. Just been out to inspect the Seascape - lovely van. But there's hardly any adjustment on driver's seat - sort of wall behind it - and I couldn't get my legs under the steering wheel! (I'm 6ft4ins). Hey Ho - have to the my legs shortened!
Thanks for haggling advice - I'll bear that in mind when I get round to seeing something we like which has both a long bed and a driving seat I can fit in.
Cheers.
Geoff


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*hymer*

As the other members have said always haggle,I always have sucessfully.(If you don't ask you don't get).Good luck,Good searching and Welcome.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Geoff

Welcome to MHF (as we call it, 'cos we're too lazy to type MotorhomeFacts).

The Avondale Seascape is not a van I've come across beffore - I found some information >> here << and >> here <<. It looks a nice van, but I would personally stick to one of the more popular makes.

Good luck with the search!

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gloucestergeoff said:


> 2. I'm used to haggling when buying a car, but how successful is it when buying second hand at a medium size motorhome dealer? What sort of percentage should you expect to get knocked off for no part exchange/cash deal?
> Many thanks.


Welcome Gloucestergeoff. Not very long ago we exchanged our van and I put this thread up on the forum. We found the information very useful so hope you might too. This has been the first deal when we've felt that honour was satisfied on both sides of the deal.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-24092-haggling.html

An excellent decision to change from caravan to MH if I might say so !

G

PS One thing it is worth dropping into the conversation is the fact that you intend to have the van serviced by the dealer you are buying from. I think they must make a lot of money on this as it does seem to be important in striking a good deal.


----------

